# iTunes US "Address"



## KuroRai (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, I was wondering what address to use and I just had a couple of questions…

1) How popular is |1 Infinite Loop|Cupertino, CA 95014| And what would I use for the other details (Name, Phone Number, et cetera)?

2) Some site said that [state] tax would be applied to purchases, but I live in Ontario and neither Canadian tax has ever been applied to me… do I need to worry about tax then?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Almost everybody I know used 1 Infinite Loop for their address. My buddy gave me his old addy in the US to use for mine hehe.


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

i used one for a domino's in new york


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

123 Main St.
Beverly Hills, CA 90210


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

go to the MLS listings for any city in the states and just pick an address. The zip code just has to match the city. 
Hint: pick a state like oregon with no sales tax and save.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

This method still seems to work:

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...et-us-itunes-account-free-no-credit-card.html

and doesn't require a US address at all.


----------



## highfry (Oct 4, 2009)

hey new on here but i been wondering about this for a long time and wanted too get an U.S account on iTunes but don't know what address to use and name and phone number, I live in canada but i want the U.S store. anyone can give me address would be great,


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

What are the advantages to a US address anyway!
You want to pay higher amounts for your purchases at the itunes store?

John


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

johnnydee said:


> What are the advantages to a US address anyway!
> You want to pay higher amounts for your purchases at the itunes store?


The main advantage is SELECTION, which is significantly larger at the US store than in the Canadian store, especially as regards movies.

I really should get a Canadian account actually -- I already have a US account (as a transplant from the US) and would like to have the best of both worlds. There's a lot of good Canadian music that is unavailable/harder to get on the US store, so it does work both ways to a limited extent.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

chas_m said:


> The main advantage is SELECTION,...............


This is correct, but it is also about FREEDOM. Considering that we are supposed to be in a global economy, the amount of parochialism that exists in entertainment media is disturbing. If one comes from somewhere other than Canada, this parochialism makes it difficult to acquire entertainment media from one's cultural home.

In my case, my cultural roots are British. I wanted access to some excellent British movies that never seem to show up on these Canadian shores. Hence a UK iTunes account. I have a Japanese friend who has done the same with the Japan store. I'm sure there are others.

Given Steve's stance against DRM and such, I like to think that leaving the back door to iTunes open a crack is a subtle blow for freedom. After all Apple could close the door just by filtering on customers' IP addresses (then we'd all have to learn more about proxies ). Apple could be called to account by regional authorities at any time... to show a list of customer info to prove their legitimacy. This is where the fake-real address could become important. All those 1 Infinite Loop accounts would be the first to go against the wall. I mean really - using the regional headquarters of the company you are defrauding seems excessively lame and lacks creativity. Authorities could also look at the integrity of the fake-real addresses - it would be very easy to compare street number, city, postcode and telephone number to see if they make sense together.

For my UK account I found that a pub a couple of blocks from my place of birth and which existed since well before I was born (and was probably frequented by my parents) was still extant with street address, postcode and phone number........ 

Now I just need to establish a reliable source of UK cards.....

Just my $0.02 Cdn........


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Why not just ring up the pub?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I think the easiest solution is look for a large chain restaurant in the yellow pages and use that address. My is a Pizza hut somewhere in Oregon.


----------



## Fox1971 (Sep 23, 2009)

I just use the same address that I have for my US Sirius account which is the Radio Shack where I bought my first satellite radio. Then I just buy US iTunes gift cards off eBay and redeem them. I like to buy a lot of US cable tv programs that aren't available here in Canada.


----------

